# do all cockapoo hind things?



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi i just wondered if all cockapoos hind things like bones or treats, mine puts things under my pillow!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

funny you should ask this as lastnight i caught Echo for the first time trying to hide a knucle bone on my bed under a blanket. she was rubbing her nose on the blanket as she would if it was soil and she was trying to cover it. was very strange, cute and funny.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

haha i have all sorts under my pillow, i wondered if she thinks ill look after them for her keep them safe as im her mommy!! lol


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol i dont think Echo is thinking that, she just wants it hidden from Inca, she has become very posesive over thimngs, and she is now becoming posesive of me. which i will be sorthing out as i dont like it.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Benny doesn't necessarily "hide" things. He places things. He's very picky with hard treats and only eats them when he's in the mood. So when we give him a hard treat (as opposed to a chewy/soft treat), he'll place it somewhere in the house and go to it later when he's ready to eat it. His favorite spots are in a bed or by the back door where he's let out. But he'll place his treats anywhere they're accessible.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Cocoa hides some of his toys. My mom got him a bully stick & He'd stopped playing with it after a while, so I decided to hide it from him... When he found it, he hid it & now, he hides it when he's done playing with it.  He will dig on the rug like it's grass/dirt & then he will just leave it there. Sometimes he'll hide it where nobody can find it, but sometimes he'll hide it out in the open, haha  I think it's quite amusing


----------



## Upstate Ollie (Mar 15, 2010)

Oliver is always hiding bones on the side of his dog bed....its really funny.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Cocoa did that a few times & we found toys under his bed, but I don't think he's done that recently. & I agree, it is funny


----------



## sperry (Apr 6, 2010)

evan does that like every day he is always hiden something. lol


----------

